# What would you do with this?



## Dalecamino (Jul 8, 2011)

:biggrin: I just picked this up today and, thought I would flaunt it a little.:biggrin: Yes, today, I'm that way. I found it a couple of weeks ago on Craigslist and, the guy was nice enough to take a deposit and, hold it for me until we got our trip out of the way. I've been trying not to think about it all this time  This has been on the "back burner" long enough. Now that I have it, it's time to do some cookin' :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, Master Chuck, welcome to the dark side...:devil:


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 8, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> This has been on the "back burner" long enough. Now that I have it, it's time to do some cookin' :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


 
I'd say you're cooking with fire too!  Great find.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 8, 2011)

You SUCK!   Suzanne is just being too light on you. I need Linda to call her so she can learn to crack the whip!  :rotfl:

Congrats Chuck!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 8, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> Yes, Master Chuck, welcome to the dark side...:devil:


Thanks Mike, it's about time.:redface:



D.Oliver said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > This has been on the "back burner" long enough. Now that I have it, it's time to do some cookin' :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:
> ...


Thanks Derek, it's hot in here already.:biggrin:



IPD_Mr said:


> You SUCK!  Suzanne is just being too light on you. I need Linda to call her so she can learn to crack the whip! :rotfl:
> 
> Congrats Chuck!


:tongue::tongue::tongue::bananen_smilies022::RockOn:


----------



## RustySplinters (Jul 8, 2011)

a metal lathe? oh yeah.. noob alert


----------



## el_d (Jul 8, 2011)

Pretty feekin sweet Chuck.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 8, 2011)

el_d said:


> Pretty feekin sweet Chuck.


 Thanks Lupe! We're gonna check it out tomorrow.:biggrin:


----------



## gawdelpus (Jul 8, 2011)

Great little pen lathe hehe, does truestone and more difficult materials with ease and no "tears" . Good for making your own bushes as well as special projects . Have fun, although you will need a lot of ancillary tooling to really get this up and running as an all round work-horse . Cheers ~ John :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Jul 8, 2011)

IF you water it daily will it grow up big and strong and become a real  lathe?  My advise is to put it back in a box and call me to come dispose of it. YOu will only hurt and embarass yourself in front of all your friends. 

congratulations Chuck   oooooohhhhhhmmmmmm become one with the lathe........


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 8, 2011)

Mike you beat me to an offer similar to that. Braggart. OOOPPPSSSS  jealousy showing. Get to work it's to clean let's see some production from it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 8, 2011)

gawdelpus said:


> Great little pen lathe hehe, does truestone and more difficult materials with ease and no "tears" . Good for making your own bushes as well as special projects . Have fun, although you will need a lot of ancillary tooling to really get this up and running as an all round work-horse . Cheers ~ John :biggrin:


Thank you John. I didn't mention that, it came with a box of tooling. :redface:



mredburn said:


> IF you water it daily will it grow up big and strong and become a real lathe? My advise is to put it back in a box and call me to come dispose of it. YOu will only hurt and embarass yourself in front of all your friends.
> 
> congratulations Chuck oooooohhhhhhmmmmmm become one with the lathe........


Thanks Mike, I'm accustomed to hurt and, embarrassment.:biggrin:



Woodlvr said:


> Mike you beat me to an offer similar to that. Braggart. OOOPPPSSSS jealousy showing. Get to work it's to clean let's see some production from it.


 Thanks you guys for the offers. I think I'll hang on to it for awhile.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 8, 2011)

Its almost  11:30pm have you made a pen on it yet?


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, congrats. 

Hummmm, wait a minute. Looks just like mine. Great lathe, you will love it.


----------



## BigShed (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh wow mate, you bought yourself a "real" lathe.

Welcome to the secret metal workers fraternity, you'll have lots and lots of fun (as well as some frustrations, DAMHIKT!)


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 9, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Its almost 11:30pm have you made a pen on it yet?


You mean I'm supposed to make something with it?



toolcrazy said:


> Wow, congrats.
> 
> Hummmm, wait a minute. Looks just like mine. Great lathe, you will love it.


I knew I was doing something right for a change.:biggrin:



BigShed said:


> Oh wow mate, you bought yourself a "real" lathe.
> 
> Welcome to the secret metal workers fraternity, you'll have lots and lots of fun (as well as some frustrations, DAMHIKT!)


 I thought you would be impressed Fred. Stop by and, show me how to use it.:biggrin:


----------



## EarlD (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, what have YOU made with it???  Orher than making me spend hours researching this type of lathe...lol

Earl


----------



## BradG (Jul 16, 2011)

You will love it. and have others have quite rightly said.. the tooling to go with these.... well.... there's alot of it to choose from! I have posted some metal pens, please feel free to get in touch if i can help with that

Kind Regards
Brad


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 16, 2011)

EarlD said:


> Well, what have YOU made with it??? Orher than making me spend hours researching this type of lathe...lol
> 
> Earl


Mike Roux (Bluwolf) gave me a blank to practice with, after he cleaned and, adjusted the cradle and, tool rest. I took a trip this week and, have gotten a couple of wood pen commitments out of the way and, am now ready to get busy on some kitless or modifieds. Thanks!



BradG said:


> You will love it. and have others have quite rightly said.. the tooling to go with these.... well.... there's alot of it to choose from! I have posted some metal pens, please feel free to get in touch if i can help with that
> 
> Kind Regards
> Brad


Mike Roux also gave me some tools for it. Still need to pick up a parting tool. But, I think I can get by until then. Your pens look nice Brad. A little too much knurling for my taste but, that's just me. Still....nice work. Thanks for the pictures. Thanks also for the comments. I will be interested in your anodizing when you're up and, running with it. These people are very proud of their prices for anodizing.


----------



## BradG (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes which gave me the incentive to setup which doesn't cost alot at all, and thats including the initial outlay of consumables. The great thing for us is that the parts we will be Anodising are small in size, so low current is required and also a small container. Some of my friends you pack lunch boxes for their anodising tanks. i am considering  a container which holds around 6 litres


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 20, 2011)

Here it is friends! My first project on my metal lathe :biggrin: Thanks for all the comments. I borrowed the window and a few other ideas from Mike Roux. Thanks Mike!:biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 20, 2011)

Chuck,
Its fantastic.  Looks like the lesson at Mikes paid off.  I only wish I could have stayed longer.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 20, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Here it is friends! My first project on my metal lathe :biggrin: Thanks for all the comments. I borrowed the window and a few other ideas from Mike Roux. Thanks Mike!:biggrin:


 

You didn't borrow, you honored the great Bluewolf with the blue behind the window!  Chuck that is really neat and I am so happy and jealous for/of you.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 20, 2011)

No fair I need lessons.  Great start Chuck   The pen looks great.

The other Mike


----------



## mredburn (Jul 20, 2011)

Bluewolf has a blue behind?


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 20, 2011)

That looks great.  Is the upper sleeve aluminum?  The casing seems short.  What caliber is that?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 20, 2011)

cnirenberg said:


> Chuck,
> Its fantastic. Looks like the lesson at Mikes paid off. I only wish I could have stayed longer.


Thanks Cris, we're gonna have to work out your transportation issues, so you CAN stay longer.:biggrin:



IPD_Mr said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is friends! My first project on my metal lathe :biggrin: Thanks for all the comments. I borrowed the window and a few other ideas from Mike Roux. Thanks Mike!:biggrin:
> ...


 Yes, that was what I meant to say:biggrin: Thanks Mike K.


mredburn said:


> No fair I need lessons. Great start Chuck The pen looks great.
> 
> The other Mike


Thanks Mike, I don't think you'll learn much from me. But, I am flattered at such a remark.:biggrin:



D.Oliver said:


> That looks great. Is the upper sleeve aluminum? The casing seems short. What caliber is that?


 Yes, Derek, the sleeve Is aluminum. The casing is a .308 which only looks short because, the cap is long:redface: Thanks for asking.:biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 20, 2011)

Chuck ya done good! It looks great! Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow it just clicked. You can't even use Mike R.   :tongue:
I think you should use Mike Red and Mike Blue.  I could move down there and you would have to add Mike Who?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 20, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> Chuck ya done good! It looks great! Can't wait to see what's next.


Thanks Mike! I do have some other ideas after life issues are out of the way.:biggrin:



IPD_Mr said:


> Wow it just clicked. You can't even use Mike R. :tongue:
> I think you should use Mike Red and Mike Blue. I could move down there and you would have to add Mike Who?


 :laugh: That ones funny! Let's see......the face looks familiar:biggrin:


----------

